# reel grease



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

would vaseline be a good reel grease to use? have been to many sporting good stores including bass pro and a few auto parts stores. no grease! some of the locals around wheaton said they use vaseline. just wondering if this would be a good substitute.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I worked on my Stradic last week and spoke to Salty on the grease. He recomended the Blue Marine Grease, Followed by White Lithithum Grease, or last but not least(penn) Reel Grease. The places to purchase the Marine Grease is a Boat shop, The white lith any hardware store or bike shop, reel grease(Penn) a good tackle shop also you can get reel grease at Walmart and Kmart. I understand the properties that are desirable with each of the above I do believe he correct on the types and orders of grease. Vasoline would work in a pinch but I feel any of the above would be better.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I use Super Lube,it comes in a gray tube and have used it for years with no problem,it may cost just a little more then the above,the reels turns smooth like their brand new.( sporting good stores or hardwaer stores) should carry it.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

thanks ya'll every where i looked all the have is the lube not grease. i will probably just order it over the net.


----------



## cobiarunner (May 18, 2002)

i've used the super lube my self thats seem to work the best for me


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

is that super lube thick or is it a real thin base?


----------



## bottomfisher (Nov 25, 2001)

FL
FISHERMAN,

No! Vaseline is no substitute for a quality reel greese (I'm sorry to say [even though Dad used it on his big, green Quick -- nicknamed, "The Hulk"]). Una problema con petrolium jelly es, huh, is, that it gets hard (no pun intended) in cold temps, and soft in warm temps.

I use Abu Garcia Silicote Reel Lube (no; soy no Mexicano) because it claims to retain its consistency in a "hot or cold climate." Pero, es muy deficil to wash off your hands. Perdon, estudio Espanol.

Bottomfisher

P.S., Had an amigo who caught some peacock bass down in South America -- he produced pics -- I'd love to catch some. He said there's some beautiful women down that way too, but you've got to get to them before the greasy food catches up with them. He said to remember the words of Bringem Young,
"I don't care how you bring 'em, just bring 'em young." (Yea, that's from a Rodny Dangerfield movie -- he had me rolling the other night.)


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

shoot bottomfisher had to bring up the peackock bass didn't yeah. that is one fish i dream about every night. they are awesome. i think i have seen every show on espn about em. if i wasn't married and had kids, i would blow my savings and head down there for a few weeks. heaven... i actually got a few baby peacocks that were shipped from south america in my fish tank last year but they didn't last long. my large oscars eventually got a hold of them and ate them for dinner. really didn't have the tank set up for them any way b/c they grow about 5 times faster than oscars do. would of had to invest in a bigger tank by now and that gets pricey$$$. thanks for the info on vaseline. didn't use it but was just wondering since the locals talked about it.


----------



## bottomfisher (Nov 25, 2001)

FL
FISHERMAN,

If I ever catch one, he's getting plaqued. Something I wouldn't do to just any fish.

Take care,
Bottomfisher


----------

